# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Eco Complete Substrate and PH Problem



## tady (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi All

I have been reading thriough this forum for a while and now I need some help. This is my first post in this forum.

I am setting up a 125 gallon aquarium and after reaserching substrates I decided to go with the Eco Complete planted aquarium substrate.

I set up my tank in slow small steps. 

First I filled the tank with water and ran the filtering system for about 5 days. The PH of the water measured 6.7 due to the peat in the filter.

Then I placed the Eco Complete substrate per the instructions on the bag which instructed me to put the liquid in the bag into the water as well.

4 days after adding the substrate I took another PH reading, the PH climbed to 8... not good for a discus tank.

I buffered the water back down to PH 6.7

24 hours later another ph reading 7.5... not good, I buffered the water down once more to PH 6.7.

I noticed that some of the large pieces of substrate have white deposites on them, I placed a handful of the gravel into some Muratic acid and it fizzed for about a minute. So that tells me that the deposites are an alkiline base material... not good for discus.

My question now is what do I do? 

One of the claims of Eco Complete is that it will not effect the PH of the water that is why I bought 140 lbs of the stuff.

I sent an E-mail to the maker of Eco Complete and also called them but I have not yet recived any response.

I hope that the buffering effect with taper down soon.

Any suggestions short of washing all of the gravel in muratic acid are welcome.
Remeber I do not have any fish or plants in the tank yet.

Thanks

Tady


----------



## tady (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi All

I have been reading thriough this forum for a while and now I need some help. This is my first post in this forum.

I am setting up a 125 gallon aquarium and after reaserching substrates I decided to go with the Eco Complete planted aquarium substrate.

I set up my tank in slow small steps. 

First I filled the tank with water and ran the filtering system for about 5 days. The PH of the water measured 6.7 due to the peat in the filter.

Then I placed the Eco Complete substrate per the instructions on the bag which instructed me to put the liquid in the bag into the water as well.

4 days after adding the substrate I took another PH reading, the PH climbed to 8... not good for a discus tank.

I buffered the water back down to PH 6.7

24 hours later another ph reading 7.5... not good, I buffered the water down once more to PH 6.7.

I noticed that some of the large pieces of substrate have white deposites on them, I placed a handful of the gravel into some Muratic acid and it fizzed for about a minute. So that tells me that the deposites are an alkiline base material... not good for discus.

My question now is what do I do? 

One of the claims of Eco Complete is that it will not effect the PH of the water that is why I bought 140 lbs of the stuff.

I sent an E-mail to the maker of Eco Complete and also called them but I have not yet recived any response.

I hope that the buffering effect with taper down soon.

Any suggestions short of washing all of the gravel in muratic acid are welcome.
Remeber I do not have any fish or plants in the tank yet.

Thanks

Tady


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I am sorry to here about the problems Eco-Compete is having now. I have had really good results using this product. BUT!! It does seem to be an occurring problem they seem to be having.

Check out this post.
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=6606090712&m=5771081411

The problem that is showing up makes me think twice about the next tank I set up.

Hawk


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

one thing I will say is to stop using the artificial buffer. The discus will be better of in a ph of 8 than in water that is constantly being adjusted with buffers. Plus if this is going to be a planted tank anyway, just pump some co2 with a ph controller and all your problems are solved.


----------



## tady (Dec 6, 2004)

All:

Thanks for all the advise







I made a 75% water change and put some fresh peat granuals in the Fluval 404 and the ph is down to 6.7







the GH is a 5 and the KH is at 5 as well. I went and bought a few Cory cats as well as some Rasboras and Hatchet fish to start cycling the tank. I also added some Red Rubin Swords and some Foxtail.

Tady


----------



## blackthumb (Jan 11, 2005)

Well tady,i am in the same situation as you,just got a 120 gal and am needing 120 lbs of eco complete for substrate.We have really hard well water here in Yakima Wa.I am having second thoughts about using anything that is going to give me more problems as to water structure as i am atempting to set up an angelfish tank(wild angels I hope) maybe you could give me a call at (509) 494-1010 and talk moer easily thanks


----------



## tady (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Blackthumb:

Well it has been 5 days now and the PH his holding steady at 6.7. The Eco Complete gave me a scare but after a 75% water change things are looking good. Also if you add CO2 to yur tank that actually drops the PH. I would advise you the go with the Eco Complete and put it in your tank do not put any fish in at first and monitor the PH GH and KH.

The best deal I found for the Eco complete was Dr's Foster and Smith it cost me $22/bag that price included shipping









Tady


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by blackthumb:
> just got a 120 gal and am needing 120 lbs of eco complete for substrate


what else are you going to use? 120lb will barely cover the bottom of a tank that size. I just put 60lbs in a 20 high.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

how deep is it margolis???


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by russell:
> how deep is it margolis???


it is about 3" in the front and on the left side with a mound that reaches about 5" on the rear right side. If it was level it would be 3 1/2" all around. tank is 24x12


----------

